# BB King B Flat Killer Lick



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

This one might my favourite BB King lick ever. It's used by many others too. Hanging on that bent note for a while is key. A RIGHTEOUS lick!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice tone...and I'm starting to really like that camera angle.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

adcandour said:


> Nice tone...and I'm starting to really like that camera angle.


Thanks, glad you like. I used a 12th Street Special pedal from www.koamps.com


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Only took me a few minutes to nail this one. Thanks.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Another gooder. Thanks man!


----------

